# Green frog climbs the food chain



## lizardjasper (Jan 1, 2010)

*Published On:* 12-31-2009
*Source:* Daily Mercury

IN a bizarre upset of the food chain a green frog devoured a brown tree snake for dinner on Sunday night.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## cris (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh the horror, how could you stand there and not stop it  :lol:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 2, 2010)

Not stopping it is a callous act imo:evil:


----------



## naivepom (Jan 2, 2010)

Thats actually a keelback not a BTS - good, accurate reporting!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 2, 2010)

Thats not the first pic iv seen where a GTF has mistaken a snake for an oversize worm, its actually more common than you would think


----------



## whcasual79 (Jan 2, 2010)

ha funny stuff .... 

i watched a docu called "almighty amphibians" the other day and was amazed to see how big Goliath Frogs can get ....


----------



## Nodrog (Jan 2, 2010)

I sorry but i disagree you would'nt go out and stop the snake eating the frog and as much as i love snakes and would never hurt them the strongest won this time!!


----------



## naivepom (Jan 2, 2010)

Nodrog said:


> I sorry but i disagree you would'nt go out and stop the snake eating the frog and as much as i love snakes and would never hurt them the strongest won this time!!




I'm pretty sure cris and geckoman are being sarcastic - you were obviously lucky enough to have missed the mildly amusing post about a scrubby vs a joey.


----------



## Serpentes (Jan 2, 2010)

Ideally someone would have grabbed the frog and fed it to a larger snake, before the nutrients from the first snake were wasted on the frog. 

Once I had a common tree snake regurgitate a live green tree frog, over an hour after it was swallowed. The frog suffered skin burns, bleaching and had cute little teeth rows up its back and belly, but survived and was released after about 2 months recovery. What goes around comes around I s'pose.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 2, 2010)

LOL...
... that is all.


----------



## Nodrog (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes i just seen that post and i now realise they were bieng sarcastic...lol


----------

